# Mae Sai immigration



## Hephesus

I applied for a one year non immigration visa with the intention of retiring here and then the immigration man turned into a red tape freak. 
I put the 800,000 baht into the bank as requested but was not aware that I was not to use it at all for 3 months. I used 20,000 of it and replaced it 2 weeks later. AH said the immigration mand you must start all over again. Now the fun begins. Go to Myamar 2 times and then come back,. I did and he said go again, WHy I asked, because they only give you 7 days visa, I said you are the boss add 7 more, But I went for the 3rd time. He gave me a one week temporary visa for 1,900b and told to go the next day for the 2 week temporary visa for 2000b and then to collect the 90 day visa in 2 weeks. Are they having a laugh or is it my ugly face they do not like?
I came here in November and have so far spent over 10,000 on immigration fees, is this normal ? I am hearing some bad stories about Mea Sai , have you ?


----------



## Guest

It's taken me a while to respond because I was a bit confused first read. You got your retirement visa for a year, and immigration is saying you shouldn't use the 800,000 baht _after_ the visa was issued? In my case, it was during the three months _prior _to issue of visa. No one looked at what I had in the bank until the following year, when if I recall correctly, I had to have the 800K in the bank for 3 months again before renewal.

Don't understand the 7 days business ref Mae Sai. Sounds like you're being ripped off. After all border hoppers can go once a fortnight for their two week stamp without the problems you're getting.


----------



## Hephesus

frogblogger said:


> It's taken me a while to respond because I was a bit confused first read. You got your retirement visa for a year, and immigration is saying you shouldn't use the 800,000 baht _after_ the visa was issued? In my case, it was during the three months _prior _to issue of visa. No one looked at what I had in the bank until the following year, when if I recall correctly, I had to have the 800K in the bank for 3 months again before renewal.
> 
> Don't understand the 7 days business ref Mae Sai. Sounds like you're being ripped off. After all border hoppers can go once a fortnight for their two week stamp without the problems you're getting.


I think I am adding funds to somebodies coffers, but what to do about it is the question. Last week he wanted photo copies of my passport, he has 10 now he also took photocopies af everything I had including a blank page from my bank book. 

But to clarify my poor letter, No I do not have my retirement visa yet. Immigration is saying I can use the 800k after I get the 1 year visa but not before. they told me this after the event. 
Are you getting any other feed back about this man?


----------



## Guest

No I know nothing about any individuals at CM immigration. I applied for my retirement visa before I cam to Thailand, and once the consulate in question had seen the three month-old bank statement with the correct amount, at no point did they re-check to make sure it was still there throughout the three months. It is far easier to get these visas sorted out through a consulate/embassy in Europe/Australia etc before arrival.

Assuming you meet all the criteria - 50+ years old, 3 months 800,000+ Thai bank balance, permanent address etc, I would fly to one of the more expat-friendly consulates abroad to get things sorted, not Mae Sai which is mainly for the border runners. Ask around the expats in town to see if anyone has had a similar experience to your own.


----------



## Hephesus

frogblogger said:


> No I know nothing about any individuals at CM immigration. I applied for my retirement visa before I cam to Thailand, and once the consulate in question had seen the three month-old bank statement with the correct amount, at no point did they re-check to make sure it was still there throughout the three months. It is far easier to get these visas sorted out through a consulate/embassy in Europe/Australia etc before arrival.
> 
> Assuming you meet all the criteria - 50+ years old, 3 months 800,000+ Thai bank balance, permanent address etc, I would fly to one of the more expat-friendly consulates abroad to get things sorted, not Mae Sai which is mainly for the border runners. Ask around the expats in town to see if anyone has had a similar experience to your own.


All the guys I know are using other systems, but the people I meet at immigration are always grumbling. Thank for the good sound advise and if I do have more problems I will go to the UK.

Another question...... If I marry a girl with credit card debts will I be liable for those debts,,,, do you know?


----------



## Guest

Hephesus said:


> Another question...... If I marry a girl with credit card debts will I be liable for those debts,,,, do you know?


That I don't know. I would have thought that in the case of a debt in the name of one individual, only that person would be liable. If she's a Thai national though, you would need to check Thai law on this. I suppose the biggest risk is should it get to the point of bailiffs being called out to collect a big debt, in which case assets in joint names, or bought jointly after the marriage, are at risk.


----------



## Hephesus

frogblogger said:


> That I don't know. I would have thought that in the case of a debt in the name of one individual, only that person would be liable. If she's a Thai national though, you would need to check Thai law on this. I suppose the biggest risk is should it get to the point of bailiffs being called out to collect a big debt, in which case assets in joint names, or bought jointly after the marriage, are at risk.


I thank you for your time and trouble and for all this good and useful information, it will be stored and used.


----------



## Serendipity2

Hephesus said:


> All the guys I know are using other systems, but the people I meet at immigration are always grumbling. Thank for the good sound advise and if I do have more problems I will go to the UK.
> 
> Another question...... If I marry a girl with credit card debts will I be liable for those debts,,,, do you know?




Hephesus,

If you marry a girl with debts but they remain in her name they are hers but if you co-mingle bank accounts that will affect your credit score - if you have a joint account. In the USA it definitely would impact your credit. She needs to either pay the debt off or not have a joint account until her debt is paid off and she shows restraint in spending - otherwise down you go. The above is based on what happens here in the USA but I suspect GB also has credit scores and much the same rules.

I didn't understand about your being required to deposit THB800,000 into an account. As I understand that's not required until you actually get your 1 year visa. In fact what I was told is the first year you merely have to show you have the proper [approved] income but to get the 1 year visa renewed THEN that money needs to be deposited - just before the renewal. As frogblogger said, Mae Sai is not the place to go to renew your visa - I did it a few years back but didn't need to. Probably the best is make a flight to Phnom Pehn or Penang. 

Serendipity2


----------



## Guest

Serendipity2 said:


> I didn't understand about your being required to deposit THB800,000 into an account. As I understand that's not required until you actually get your 1 year visa. In fact what I was told is the first year you merely have to show you have the proper [approved] income but to get the 1 year visa renewed THEN that money needs to be deposited - just before the renewal.


As far as I understand it - it's a while since I did this, as I do the marriage visa now - you only need to deposit a sum up to the maximum 800K if you haven't got an official retirement pension from your country of prior residence that meets the minimum criteria as fixed by Thai immigration. If your pension falls short, then an amount proportional to the shortfall has to be deposited in the Thai bank for three months prior to visa application.

If you have no official pension at all - I didn't when I first applied, aged 50 - then the full 800K has to be lodged.

Many scenarios fall somewhere between, so a combination of deposit and proof of income is needed.


----------



## Cer

frogblogger said:


> As far as I understand it - it's a while since I did this, as I do the marriage visa now - you only need to deposit a sum up to the maximum 800K if you haven't got an official retirement pension from your country of prior residence that meets the minimum criteria as fixed by Thai immigration. If your pension falls short, then an amount proportional to the shortfall has to be deposited in the Thai bank for three months prior to visa application.
> 
> If you have no official pension at all - I didn't when I first applied, aged 50 - then the full 800K has to be lodged.
> 
> Many scenarios fall somewhere between, so a combination of deposit and proof of income is needed.


Depending on the immigration office(ers),mostly they like to see some income (from abroad) during the year too.
How are you gonna live and...having a job is forbidden !


----------

